# Bountiful turkeys



## bornking (Mar 6, 2010)

What a success story They have been. When they first planet them 10+ years ago I thought they wouldn't survive the harsh winters on the foothills. Boy I was proven wrong they are pretty darn resilient.

Today I counted well over 300 turkeys found them pretty much and every slot canyon. The deer seem to Rome with the turkeys thinking that they offer more security from coyotes and cougars.

And no these Weren't the turkeys everyone knows about at bountiful golf course.

If you're ever hunting turkeys in bountiful pm me..


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good to heart glad there doin dh well around te state. There's plenty of areas I've noticed suitable that hopefully someday soon well get populations going.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Had 47 last night right on my pasture line- with 2 pheasants- then the cows decided to run them off.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

bornking said:


> What a success story They have been. When they first planet them 10+ years ago I thought they wouldn't survive the harsh winters on the foothills. Boy I was proven wrong they are pretty darn resilient.
> 
> Today I counted well over 300 turkeys found them pretty much and every slot canyon. *The deer seem to Rome with the turkeys thinking that they offer more security from coyotes and cougars.*
> 
> ...


----------



## ravenrogers (Oct 27, 2008)

Cant wait to go check it out


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Been hiking around... Not seeing much... Heard one or two but couldn't get eyes on them


----------



## bornking (Mar 6, 2010)

*Update*

Turkey hunting in Farmington through the Bountiful is extremely difficult. The bunches of turkeys I was seeing was when there was still snow on the benches. By now they are in the thick jungle and cover extensive ground similar to elk. If I were you I would you get off the beaten trail look for large maple/oak/ pine for roosting and start from there. If you're looking for a easy hunt please look elsewhere. Just like hunting elk in Farmington through Bountiful it's very difficult with low numbers concentrated and spotty. This year they have extensive ground to run around on with the low snow pack. Most of the turkey hunters I know that hunt these drainages do not tag out.


----------



## Squatch (May 6, 2018)

*BP turkeys*



BPturkeys said:


>


Hellos BPturkeys I was wondering if you would be interested in talking to me about turkeys. looking for some advice on places around the bountiful bench area to find some birds. I would love to hear what you have to say. [email protected]


----------



## dawsdeezy (Dec 1, 2020)

I’m trying to do some turkey hunting in Bountiful, went scouting this morning, only saw them on the golf course. Great info to know they are out there though! Trying to fill my fall tag.

I’ll send some PMs, but if anyone can reply on here or PM on where to go for some turkeys in the fall Wasatch boundary on public land would be much appreciated!


----------



## USMCmatt (Nov 24, 2020)

Tagged for later. Thank you.


----------

